# Newcomer to Classical music seeking post apocalyptic music?



## thelawgiver (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been on the verge of really exploring classicalmusic for a while now. I'm 26, and a big movie and sci fi fan. I love certain movie and tv soundtracks and composers, such as the Lost soundtracks or all the star trek movie soundtracks. One of my favorite music artists is also Scott Walker and his music verges on the classical and opera. I always thought his music sounded like it would be a great soundtrack to a post apocalyptic film.

So basically I'm interested in hearing classical music or opera music that sounds post-apocalyptic/or would be the soundtrack to a post-apocalyptic movie; it can be experimental, like scott walker, opera, only voice, strong drum beat, fast, slow and moving, well known (orlittlewell known by me lol), or obscure etc

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

you're searching something like Tilt (and more precisely farmer in the city)?

I don't know if there's something similar, anyway try these (at least for the atmosphere): 










anyway, one composer who evoke post apocalyptic scenarios for me is Giacinto Scelsi





another work that could be interesting





sorry i don't know the lost soundtrak and i don't remember that of star trek, so it's difficult to know what you have in mind... add more hints


----------



## Musicbox (Jan 20, 2011)

I think it will be very quiet after the apocalypse.


----------



## thelawgiver (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for that lol
I guess you're right in that I'm looking for music that brings to mind post-apocalyptic scenarios - or vice a versa - classical music or opera that would go well on a soundtrack for a post-apocalyptic film. I especially like pieces like Scott Walkers music that verge on the operatic that have quiet in them and then switch to loud perhaps..or more modern pieces that have almost a rock drum beat that is repetitive but with a more complex string section over the top for instance. I also remembered I love Ligetti and his soundtrack music for 2001;A Space Odyssey.

lol like I said I'm a new comer to this music, but I love it alot...I find this music makes me dream up strange horizons and want to direct my own post-apocalyptic movie lol


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i was thinking also of ligeti (the soundtrack of 2001 with Requiem and atmospheres is incredible)... well Scelsi have made music in a similar vein, try the link of uaxuctum that i've posted above, and his other orchestral works (konx-om-pax, anahit, pfhat, etc...). Very static, mysterious and "monumental" music and also very dark and atmospheric, i think that Scelsi with Ligeti is a composer that predated what now is known as "dark-ambient".


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Penderecki - Threnody for the victims of Hiroshima..............


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

sorry for the edits i read your second post later.

here are some good ones with a rock style:

Daisuke Ishiwatari - Holy Orders
Go Shiina - Enemy Attack
Yuki Kajiura - The Battle Of Your Soul
Keiki Kobayashi - Fires of Liberation
Yuki Kajiura - Godsibb


----------



## thelawgiver (Jan 27, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> sorry for the edits i read your second post later.
> 
> here are some good ones with a rock style:
> 
> ...


I'm afraid I don't like the pieces that start of to my liking but then go into Megadeath style guitar solos - but thanks for putting them by me. I prefer Scott Walker.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Vaughan Williams, Symphony no. 6 (especially the last movement).


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Britten Cello Symphony


----------



## Pierrot Lunaire (Dec 16, 2010)

It sounds like you're interested in avant garde music. Ligeti is a great place to start. Try his Piano Concerto and Chamber Concerto. They sum up a lot of the different styles he used during his career. Microtonality, odd rhythms, aural illusions, etc.

Iannis Xenakis is another great one. Metastaseis is the one that set him on the map and for good reason. It was actually has influenced by his experiences in battle. Very post apocalyptic and very Scott Walker. If you like it check out his other stuff too. He was very consistent with the quality of his output.

I'm not much of a fan but you might like Karlheinz Stockhausen. Maybe Gruppen. That's pretty intense. 

They are all very highly regarded to fans of avant garde music but to be honest, a lot of the people here outright despise this music so you're not exactly in the ideal place. Some may even insult you for liking it. It's not uncommon here.

Oh also, if you want to try some newer music check out Georg Friedrich Haas' In Vain. It was written in 2000 and is starting to be considered one of the first great masterpieces of the new millennium. The New Yorker just had a write up about him and this piece recently. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Its Spelled Megadeth (Oct 16, 2013)

thelawgiver said:


> I'm afraid I don't like the pieces that start of to my liking but then go into Megadeath style guitar solos - but thanks for putting them by me. I prefer Scott Walker.


Sorry for the bump, but this has to be done: *Megadeth

I shall now disappear from these forums and leave you good people in peace.
Apologies again, and thank you for your hospitality.

Good day!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Musicbox said:


> I think it will be very quiet after the apocalypse.


Exacccctttllyyy


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

I would only hope that the post-apocalyptic world is more interesting that that, however.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Apotheosis of this Earth - Karel Husa. I've played it, it's chilling. He envisions the earth exploding into fragments, each floating away into the darkness...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Newcomer to Classical music seeking post apocalyptic music?


I am sorry to inform you that this classical music period did not take place yet. We had periods like post-romanticism or post-modernism but before we can go post-apocalyptic, there must be apocalypse. The problem is, even if it happens anytime soon, you're not likely to survive it and hear following music styles.

From now on we may take two diffrent ways. We can assume that after apocalypse we will hear music of heaven performed by celestial musicals. If you like that scenario, try Mozart's sacred music to get close to how it may sound. Or if you like it the other way, you might assume that after apocalypse there will be nobody to play the music at all so there will be only silence. If so, there is no "getting close" because John Cage's 4'33, in the light of such notion, becomes music entirely in post-apocalyptic style.

Hope I helped.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Aramis said:


> ...there will be nobody to play the music at all so there will be only silence. If so, there is no "getting close" because John Cage's 4'33, in the light of such notion, becomes music entirely in post-apocalyptic style.


Reminds me of the old WW III knock-knock joke.

"Knock knock."

"Who's there?"


----------



## VERSTRAHLT (Jun 12, 2016)

[I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO DELETE THE POST]


----------



## VERSTRAHLT (Jun 12, 2016)

thelawgiver said:


> I've been on the verge of really exploring classicalmusic for a while now. I'm 26, and a big movie and sci fi fan. I love certain movie and tv soundtracks and composers, such as the Lost soundtracks or all the star trek movie soundtracks. One of my favorite music artists is also Scott Walker and his music verges on the classical and opera. I always thought his music sounded like it would be a great soundtrack to a post apocalyptic film.
> 
> So basically I'm interested in hearing classical music or opera music that sounds post-apocalyptic/or would be the soundtrack to a post-apocalyptic movie; it can be experimental, like scott walker, opera, only voice, strong drum beat, fast, slow and moving, well known (orlittlewell known by me lol), or obscure etc
> 
> any help would be appreciated.


...Mr. thelawgiver,

I wanted to ask just the same [all the same] 
(...but I am '86 - Chernobyl disaster year, so eve this is apocalyptic).

I am a great enthusiast for (post)apocalyptic science fiction, 
great fan of Star trek, The outer limits, Mad Max, Fallout...

I am also listening to classic 
(and on the other side industrial, new wave, dark wave, EBM) - there is also some apocalyptic material.

...here is some combination of classic/opera/dark ambient/industrial 
(a german artist whom I also made the logo and 3D logo many years ago)
http://www.eftos.de/...

I will also search for postapocalyptic classical (and opera) music 
(It would be even better if it is a performance with costums and scenography)... 
but I am afraid it is a small chance to please such demands/wishes.

The only one I can suggest is: *Vangelis *(but too space-ey or to medieval war oriented),

but we both need post apocalyptic I assume; an idea (written before): 
The background music from *Fallout 3* is nice (not classical but ambient, and 
maybe the creator(s)/artist(s) have made additional tracks even intense or more classical).

Excuse me for weird writting (much time passed for my english articles, 
and I am also excited that the same question was asked as I wanted to wrote).

Have a nice day.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

VERSTRAHLT said:


> ...Mr. thelawgiver,
> 
> I wanted to ask just the same [all the same]
> (...but I am '86 - Chernobyl disaster year, so eve this is apocalyptic).
> ...


O.P is never been seen again.


----------



## VERSTRAHLT (Jun 12, 2016)

Excuse me, what do you mean w/ "O.P is never been seen again. "


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

This thread reminded me of how I started writing a satirical sci-fi opera a few years ago, interesting....... :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

VERSTRAHLT said:


> Excuse me, what do you mean w/ "O.P is never been seen again. "


The post you have replied to was made 5.5 years ago and 'thelawgiver', the Original Poster, has not posted on TalkClassical since then (January 2011).

I think this thread is long dead, VERSTRAHLT.

T-Vox
Moderator


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> O.P is never been seen again.





TurnaboutVox said:


> The post you have replied to was made 5.5 years ago and 'thelawgiver', the Original Poster, has not posted on TalkClassical since then (January 2011).
> 
> I think this thread is long dead, VERSTRAHLT.
> 
> ...


You had your answer.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

But is there another existing thread that deals with post - apocalyptic sounding music? I know there is one for creepy, and one for depressing, and other strange pigeonhole requests... Well, to answer the original poster of this thread (or more likely anyone out there who might possibly care), I submit the Scriabin/Nemtin _Universe_ portion of his 'Mysterium'. Pretty bleak, particularly the conclusion.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Deleted post. Wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Granate said:


> Deleted post. Wrong thread, sorry.


Happens to us all from time to time.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Karl Weigl's appropriately named Apocalyptic Symphony (No 5)


----------

